# Интернет > Web-программирование > PHP >  с php5 на php4

## dudof

Здравствуйте, Уважаемые Гуру компутерного железа, программирования и прочего..)
возникла нужда поставить php4 вместо 5 версии, ибо один скрипт не работает на новом пхп)
будьте добры, подскажите, как это сделать  на выделенном сервере с OC Linux x86_64!?

с Уважением.

----------


## сантехник

Вариантов много. Наверно, лучше всего скомпилировать php4 как cgi-приложение и привязать его через .htaccess к конкретному скрипту, остальные же скрипты оставить работать по-прежнему через php5. Это если используется апач.

----------

